# I've taken the plunge - Now need educating



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

I've took the plunge and ordered a Nikon D40X with 55mm and 200mm lenses.

Apart from the advice I get from you nice people can anyone recommend a good book for DSLR newbies like me. I've searched the net and there is loads to choose from so any recommendations would be appreciated:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

My advice is always the same for newbies, get out and have a play around taking some photos, work out what you can for yourself then come back and ask specific questions on what you don't understand!

It really is the best way to learn!


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Im also in the same boat m8, just had a canon 400d turn up today so now i gotta learn............. have a look here to

http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums/index.php


----------



## s-a-l-t-i-r-e (Jun 21, 2008)

try the forums on www.pbase.com as well.. Loads of good info...


----------



## kennethsross (Jun 19, 2008)

*Be prepared to experiment on your computer*

Hi Mattie

One of the biggest differences between a DSLR and a 'point and shoot' is the freedom you have to process images yourself (if you want to).

When you save an image as a JPEG, the camera will make a number of assumptions about how the image should be sharpened etc.,

Take the time to shoot some RAW images, then use the software which will have come with your camera to do a bit of post-processing.

You might at the end of the day conclude that you're quite happy with the camera making its own mind up, but it's always worth a try, just to see what can be done.

Most important of all - just enjoy taking pictures!


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Nice camera 

Talk Photography is a great forum as already mentioned :thumb:
Practical photography magazine are currently running a course in thier magazine for beginners which is quite good.
Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson is also a good book to start with, Amazon stock it 

That little lot of reading should keep you busy :lol:

Darren


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

Play! Dead simple, just fiddle around and see what you can achive, i must have taken well over a 1000 pics since i got my DSLR (canon 400d) in Jan, i only have the kit 18-55 and 75 - 300 lenses and i've learnt by playing - i aint an expert by any means and do sometimes for speed use full auto or a preset mode but when i have time i play with and use the manual modes


----------



## kgb144 (Jun 5, 2007)

Three sources of quality info for Nikon users;
1 Magic Lantern manuals for your specific camera 40x (available from larger bookshops or Amazon)
2 www.nikonians.org
3 www.nikoncafe.com


----------

